# 1st Uk football shoot



## gilespj (Oct 20, 2014)

First of thank you all for your advice on shooting football. It was a good learning experience as by the end of the match I was starting to predict the play better.

The weather was very poor so the 60d struggled with the sigma 150-500mm but the 5d mkII did a great job, I have never understood why people say its got bad AF for sports as it works like a star for me. Looks like the 300mm f4 is jumping to the top of my shopping list.

1)




2)




3)




4)




A few things I learned already
* I should have shoot .RAW rather than .JPG 
* I should not have used the zoom as much on the 150-500 (I was planning to tape the zoom like I would do for a remote)
* Ingestive PW FlexTT5 and stopping them going to sleep so my remote did not fire most of the time

I am already looking forward to my next match as soon as I can get the time. What do people think any constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice pictures


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 20, 2014)

This is a good start. Surely, an F4 lens will help with the poor lighting, and improve AF speed. In the future, if you are photographing many football games, 7D Mark ii can be a useful investment.


----------



## gilespj (Oct 20, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> This is a good start. Surely, an F4 lens will help with the poor lighting, and improve AF speed. In the future, if you are photographing many football games, 7D Mark ii can be a useful investment.



Sounds good just wish I had the cash for it, I am looking more to the 70d to use as my main camera (then 60d will be 2nd camera and 5d mkii as a remote). Until the shoot that was the first thing on my shopping list.


----------



## Mharwood16 (Oct 20, 2014)

Great shots!
My favorite is #2. Great action. 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

Very nice series.


----------

